# got me some FAT 5's



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

well guys today i got my fat 5's, there bright but i dont know what im gonna do with them yet. still have to get the engine deal going then i can start on the rims what do you guys think i should do (color)???


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

IMO, fat5s look best when normal. so, strip them and have them polished/brushed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

yup either that or chrome/black chromed:thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> yup either that or chrome/black chromed:thumbup:


i was thinking about black, much better suted for the color of the TT.. BUT on the other hand i would like them to pop! just dont want to have to polsh them all the time to have the shine!! :banghead: im lazzzy.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Rock em like that... Be different. 

Black rims are so played... to the point ghetto folk pop their hubcaps off to act like they are rocking black rims.:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

then chrome or black chrome


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Rock em like that... Be different.
> 
> Black rims are so played... to the point ghetto folk pop their hubcaps off to act like they are rocking black rims.:facepalm:


?? where did the hub cap's come in to play? :laugh: black may be over played but i like to have a clean look! not really my style to stand out too much!



PLAYED TT said:


> then chrome or black chrome


id have to see if my guy can repowder coat them in a black chrome or do the color i really want (textured matte black powder coat)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3839942-Black-chrome


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

ok played!! i get what your saying now.. :banghead:.. i must say he has the same color as my car, and the rim color looks tits :heart:.. now i dont want matte black! thanks played!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No prob lol. I despise black because there are so many cooler options out there...just passing the info along:thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> No prob lol. I despise black because there are so many cooler options out there...just passing the info along:thumbup:


Well thans man! Is there any one that can post pics of there fat 5's that are not polshed? Its hard to find somthing new that looks clean! And played what would you say for spacers? I was thinking 10mm front and 20mm rear.. I know that won't be flush but I'm not really low low so I can't pull the hella flush look with some wheel gap!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would say at least 15 25.....flush would be like 33 (I forget the fat five offsets) I think all the way around. Here are some ideas
































Still the best tho IMO


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ooops forgot to post Ashley's


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

7.5" x 17 is et32, 8" x 17 is et35 they all look great not gonna lie!


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

keep the yellow or go even brighter with neon yellow your choice tho i got my powder coated in a nice gunmetal and they look good on a lake silver for my winters


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20psi. What color is your car?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> 20psi. What color is your car?


The car there leaning on in the OP.. And same color in the link you posted.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't leave them yellow then. Not sure if the color combo is the best.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

god that yellow is ugly... please change it back to polished or have them powder coated something that is not loud and obnoxious......


sorry I am old and don't get the full "mad neon color wheels bro" scene

sorry played I actually like the pink


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha thanks. No offense taken. It's not everyone's cup of tea. :beer:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Morio said:


> god that yellow is ugly... please change it back to polished or have them powder coated something that is not loud and obnoxious......
> 
> 
> sorry I am old and don't get the full "mad neon color wheels bro" scene
> ...


haha i got them this way, on the GTI that a buddy of mine sold was able to pull off the yellow but i need a darker color to put them on the TT. i wont put them on the way they sit.. just trying to find a color that would set the TT off and be clean!




PLAYED TT said:


> Haha thanks. No offense taken. It's not everyone's cup of tea. :beer:


and played i have to say i love the pink i know i could put my buddys other set on and pull off the color combo (bbs lm reps) they look tits on his old jetta that was black. ill have to dig up a pic of the car and post it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do it. I want to see


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

here ya go!! :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow those are sweet. I need to repolish my lips over winter. Those make mine look like they're brushed lol.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wow those are sweet. I need to repolish my lips over winter. Those make mine look like they're brushed lol.


Yeah! I'd love to pick them up still for sale, he wants like 1300 with tires I just don't have that kind of cash right now for rims I can't use for another 4 months!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very true. I'm about to start polishing my fat fives shortly so I can sell the moda's and move on


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I got another rim (cracked), this is going to be my BS paint and see what looks good on the car rim :laugh:. Seth my buddy told me I can put the LM reps on my car to see how it would look (the one's on the jetta) but I dont know if they will clear.. Front is I think 8.5" x 18 with an ET30 and rear's are 9.5" x 18 with an ET30..  I think there clear on the front for sure but not the rear's. Any one know please let me know :laugh: I wanna try on some new kick's for the TT that are PINK!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Those offsets are high. You may need spacers


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Those offsets are high. You may need spacers


WTF Played, I thought the lower the number in ET the you wont need such a big spacer :banghead:.. Im no good at offset's, could have swore you posted in another thread that you would not run a off set as hig as ET40+  (ill have to look it up).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah you want low offsets. My wheels are et40 8" all around. I'm running 25 and 30mm adaptors. So final offsets are 15 and 10.
I just didn't feel like doing the math for what size you would need


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now that I look at it you would probably want 20mm all around unless you run camber in the rear which in that case you would want 25 or 30mm
Don't quote me on those exact numbers tho. That's just what I would feel comfortable running


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

stupid question, I have 30mm spacers and it seems my rear wheels have camber. If i take them of they are staright. If i look at the car from the rear it seems that the wheel is poking out, but if i get like 2 people in the back so the rear goes down it seems that the rear wheels kind of tuck in. Does that mean if i was to lower my car the wheel would tuck in?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I dont run a LOT of camber but there is some there. I think 1.5*, id have to go back and look on my alignment sheat. I need to learn more about ET's and offsets :laugh: look's like ill have something to do this weekend!


And what would you think about (camo) dark colors on the fat 5's? I have seen the paint plater on the 1552's and they look good just dont know if you can pull it off on the fat 5's!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Like olive drab? Or what color camo?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Like olive drab? Or what color camo?


You know played I'm not sure, any 3 colors that match well with the car. I think it would look sick never seen it done on fat 5's so... Seth Is going to do random paint splater on his rims and when he told me that I thought camo on mine.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well considering the color of your car I would think arctic camo (white/grey/black) would look good


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Dose any one have a quick P-shop that they can do of camo fat 5's on my car??? Prittttty please!:laugh: id do it my self but dont know how to use P-shop :banghead:. And I know the rim is a little big but it's the only pic i have.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok guys this was just a "test" and after sitting down and looking at the color combo I thought id at least give them a chance.. So I took two with me the other day when I went to my dads house for my tire rotation and dinner! I really don't mind the loudness that the rims have!! :laugh: 

Anywhoo whats your guys thoughts on this? I know its out there and what not but you really cant say its played out!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like them. They go well


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I like them. They go well


See that's what I think, to tell ya the truth I did not think they would look as good as they do! Almost would be a waste of money to redo them in another color that is gonna stand out!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Well, it's not played out because it's fugly. It's your car though.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

20v master said:


> Well, it's not played out because it's fugly. It's your car though.


Well it is fugly but, you can not denie they the color combo is some what a good match! Its loud but they do look good. When they first went on I was confused and did not know if I liked then or not. The more I sat around and looked at it they really grow on you and its kinda cool, I guess you would have to see it in persion.


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

do it they look good


----------

